# Books for types?



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

On the Road by Jack Kerouac, I think, would appeal to NP's, or more specifically, NFP's. Which books do you think would appeal to your own type? 



> *The only people for me are the mad ones, the ones mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing but burn, burn, burn like fabulous roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars and in the middle you see the blue centerlight pop and everybody goes 'Awww!"*


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

I don't know about what books for my type,but I like a good mystery novel,one that keeps you guessing all the way through it.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

All INTP's (and anyone else that likes reading, actually) should read House of Leaves by Mark Danielewski right now.

Right now. Go.

(I got an ebook, send a message.)


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Hm, I wouldn't know about explicit titles; but personally, I enjoy psychology or books about certain topics. Basically stuff you learn a lot from. Now I wonder if other, fellow INTJs pick similar topics. My INTJ friends sure do. 

Ah and let's not forget "fandom books"! Stuff about tv shows or something you love. Hehe.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I somewhat enjoyed the book by Piers Anthony called On a Pale Horse. It's about death. It's part of a whole series called Incarnations of immortality.

Some here may be interested to find my book being posted in the blog section. I recently finished writing the first book of my series. Comments are invited 

NTs are more predisposed to fiction, aren't we? Or do the S and F types like fiction as well?


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Hooded Knight said:


> I somewhat enjoyed the book by Piers Anthony called On a Pale Horse. It's about death. It's part of a whole series called Incarnations of immortality.
> NTs are more predisposed to fiction, aren't we? Or do the S and F types like fiction as well?


I'm an NF and I don't particularly like fiction. I am more of a biography/non-fiction reader. :wink:

Maybe death is a topic that NT's enjoy?



vanWinchester said:


> Hm, I wouldn't know about explicit titles; but personally, I enjoy psychology or books about certain topics. Basically stuff you learn a lot from.


Ditto.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Nightriser recommended it to me a while back, and it's one of my favorite books. It seems like an IN, and possibly even moreso an INF would really enjoy it like I did. (Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse)


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

When it comes to novels I don't know how much type plays into it. Might be that some types prefer to read textbooks to constantly improve their brains or some shit.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

matilda said:


> I'm an NF and I don't particularly like fiction. I am more of a biography/non-fiction reader. :wink:


That sounds like an ENFP friend I had in high school.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

I enjoyed reading Tortilla Flat by John Steinbeck. I think it could appeal to other ISFP:s as well (and other people too). The book is full of sympathy and life.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> When it comes to novels I don't know how much type plays into it. Might be that some types prefer to read textbooks to constantly improve their brains or some shit.


Yea, their brains (NT's) or their Self (NF's) :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

When it comes to books, I like a wide variety but my favorites would have to be thrillers where you just don't know what'll happen next. Being able to guess what'll happen just takes the fun out of it for me.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> When it comes to books, I like a wide variety but my favorites would have to be thrillers where you just don't know what'll happen next. Being able to guess what'll happen just takes the fun out of it for me.





hotgirlinfl said:


> I don't know about what books for my type,but I like a good mystery novel,one that keeps you guessing all the way through it.


Maybe ST's have that in common :wink:

Any other ENFP's out there who like biography/non-fiction?


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Mixing it up between some fiction and how-to or non-fiction books would be good. ISFPs tend to be good, sophisticated readers. So for fiction, I'd say 20th-Century novels with memorable, well-drawn characters (John Irving, Updike, Anne Tyler, maybe Ondaatje)? I agree with Steinbeck. "Absolute Beginners" seemed to have an ISFP feel for me, so did "World According to Garp". Dickens? Post modernism is probably more NF territory.

This is a tough but good question. What would you suggest?


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Yea, how-to books _do_ make sense for SP's. :wink:

I haven't read Tortilla Flat, but I get an NF vibe from The Grapes of Wrath. 


> The causes lie deep and simply—the causes are a hunger in a stomach,
> multiplied a million times; a hunger in a single soul, hunger for joy and some security, multiplied a million times;
> muscles and mind aching to grow, to work, to create, multiplied a million times


This is not really a book, but an SP quote (I think), from William S. Burroughs:


> Out of the closets and into the museums, libraries, architectural monuments, concert halls, bookstores, recording studios and film studios of the world. Everything belongs to the inspired and dedicated thief... Words, colors, light, sounds, stone, wood, bronze belong to the living artist. They belong to anyone who can use them... Originality, the sterile and assertive ego that imprisons us as it creates. Vive le sol -- pure, shameless, total. We are not responsible. Steal anything in sight.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

matilda said:


> Maybe ST's have that in common :wink:
> 
> Any other ENFP's out there who like biography/non-fiction?


I don't read either of those styles. I read fantasy


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone who likes not stop action should check out Matthew Reilly! One of my favourite authors! And an Aussie to boot! I know people of all personality types who _love_ his books!


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

INTP:
immature (nothing wrong with that): steven erikson or any complex fantasy series
medium: haruki murakami (wild sheep chase, the wind-up-bird)
highly cultural: samuel beckett ("James Joyce was a synthesizer, trying to bring in as much as he could. I am an analyzer, trying to leave out as much as I can")


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

James Joyce could be INFX. That is, his books (esp. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man) might be appreciated by NFs.


----------



## smallhead (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't know how my type fits into it but despite my hyper deep aura people tend to pick up on I like books that have a breezy flow and make me laugh. Dickens more than Conrad and Thoreau.

I think most NFJs like all the profound heady stuff though.


----------

